# Harley Davidson pedal bicycle



## markyque (Sep 28, 2013)

We were garage saling with the grandkids on Thursday and ran across this bike.













20130928_111028.jpg



__ markyque
__ Sep 28, 2013






They were asking $60 for it and I took a pass on it.  I thought about all night and went back on Friday and got it for $45.

Does anyone know anything about these bicycles?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2013)

Mark, afternoon......  Might be worth a new smoker, grinder and stuffer, on the collectors market....


----------



## markyque (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe so, Dave. ..if nothing else, the grandkids and neighbor kids can tool around on a sweet ride.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey Marky

I rode Harleys for 43 years and my wife rode them for about 11 years.  If it has Harley Davidson on it, it is worth a ton of money.  Harley Davidson=HD, which in turn =hundred dollars.  You have a GOOD thing there. Don't sell it off cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## dcarch (Sep 29, 2013)

​

Dave is correct.

Saw one on eBay, 90% rusted out, got only one wheel, seller was asking $600.

Saw another in good condition, seller asked $1,400 +$ 200 shipping.

dcarch


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2013)

Mark, morning...... Hey........ Don't touch the bike.... don't clean it, don't wash it.. don't polish it.....   You could be down grading the value if you do anything to it......  Collectors like dirt, rust, scratches etc.....     Dave


----------



## mike65 (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool Bike $$


----------



## garyt (Sep 29, 2013)

2 of them on ebay now

HARLEY-DAVIDSON-BICYCLE-SPORTSTER-ROADMASTER-20-INCH-1994-w-Twin-Vroom-SOUND-/310754107558


----------



## dcarch (Sep 29, 2013)

BTW, a fun trick for kids, try it, lots of fun, many kids know about this trick:

Get a small balloon, inflate it and Duct tape it to the frame where the balloon just touches the spokes.

When the bike gets going, the spokes rubs the balloon and the balloon will make a loud sound, and it sounds like a Harley.

dcarch


----------



## cameron8645 (Sep 29, 2013)

dcarch said:


> BTW, a fun trick for kids, try it, lots of fun, many kids know about this trick:
> 
> Get a small balloon, inflate it and Duct tape it to the frame where the balloon just touches the spokes.
> 
> ...



We always used old baseball cards for that! Loved that sound as a kid!


----------



## greg b (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice find!

As for the motorcycle sounds, we always smashed an aluminum can and wedged it where the top of the back wheel goes thru the frame. Probably wasn't the best on the tires but it made a really cool dirt bike sound!


----------



## scootermagoo (Oct 2, 2013)

If these bycycles were made by the 10's of thousands, do you think they are worth a whole lot?  I don't know, I'm just asking.  Ebay sellers can ask whatever they want, but if you get 0 bidders, I guess that tells the story.  $1,400.00 + 200 hundred shipping?  That might be a bit inflated for a plastic covered children's bicycle.  Hey, at least it won't leak.


----------



## stevan garner (Oct 11, 2013)

Contact the guys at American Pickers in either Iowa or Nashville, they can tell you the value of the bicycle pretty quickly.  I am against EBay because people way over inflate the prices and half the time you're not getting what you pay for.


----------

